# kadu sie wysypuje po jakims czasie

## garwol

Od dluzszego czasu mam problem z kadu ktore raz na jakis czas, prawdopodobnie przy powiadamianiu o czyms dymkiem poprostu sie zamyka (naruszenie ochrony pamieci). Probowalem roznych wersji kadu - kilku 0.5 i kilku 0.6, obecnie korzystam z 0.6-rc1 z overlaya arcon. Czasem przez kilka godzin dziala bez problemow a czasem sie wysypuje co pare minut. Odpalone z terminala wypluwa tylko takie cos:

```

garwol@gentoo ~ $ kadu

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

[0] kadu [0x81383d0]

[1] [0x823dab8]

======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

Naruszenie ochrony pamięci

```

emerge --info

```

gentoo garwol # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 i686 Genuine Intel(R) CPU 2160 @ 1.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 14 Jan 2008 08:30:07 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.3

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox fortran gdbm gif gnome gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv isdnlog jpeg ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support quicktime readline real reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg tcpd theora tiff tracker truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vcd vorbis win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda_intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Pomocy!   :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

sprawdz moze ram memtestem...

----------

## garwol

pamiec sprawna   :Confused: 

----------

## Yatmai

Może mu jakiegoś pliku brakuje. Skoro próbowałeś różnych wersji, to może wywal conf'a i stwórz pusty  :Wink: 

A jak nie to strace i licz, że wysypie sie w miarę szybko  :Wink: 

----------

## garwol

konfiga wywalalem....

a ze strace po wywaleniu sie zostalo takie cos (nie wiem czy sie dobrze tym posluguje   :Rolling Eyes:  )

```

5\32\10h\264G\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2\'\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1\34\267\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10\300\34\267\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2\370\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1\24\242\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10h\24\242\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2C\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1T4\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10\10T4\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2#\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1mu\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10\210mu\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2(\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1Th\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10`Th\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34a\374\227\2567`\2$\0\0\0\261\370*\1\1\260L\10\210\3\246\10\250\275\32\10 \260L\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\1\1\375\227\0\0\0\0\3\0\340\0\366\3\350\3\362r\10\10x\364O\10\1\0\0\0x\364O\10", 32) = 32

ioctl(5, FIONREAD, [1])                 = 0

write(3, "\f\0\7\0\2547`\2\17\0`\2\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\20\0\0\0\f\0\7\0"..., 600) = 600

read(3, 0xbf9b4bf4, 32)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, -1) = 1

read(3, "\26\317\376\227\2547`\2\2547`\2\0\0\0\0\1\0\1\0\20\0\20\0\0\0\0\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\377\227\2557`\2\2557`\2\2547`\2\23\0\1\0\343\0\24\0\0\0\0\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\0\230\2537`\2\2537`\2\0\0\0\0\1\0\351\377d\0\30\0\0\0\0\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\364\1\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\263\370*\1\0M\217\277\0\0\0@\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\2\230\r\1`\2\r\1`\2#s\201\2\366\3\313\3\371\0\32\0\0\0\1\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\364\3\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\263\370*\1\0M\217\277\r\1`\2\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\364\4\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\263\370*\1\0M\217\277\r\1`\2\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\364\5\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\263\370*\1\0M\217\277\r\1`\2\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\34\364\6\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\263\370*\1\0M\217\277\r\1`\2\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\1\1\7\230\0\0\0\0\3\0\340\0\366\3\350\3\1\0\0\0x\364O\10\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 32) = 32

ioctl(5, FIONREAD, [1])                 = 0

gettimeofday({1200409426, 398137}, NULL) = 0

write(3, "\22\0\30\0\r\1`\2(\0\0\0)\0\0\0 \0\0\0\22\0\0\0?\2\0\0\7\4\0\0"..., 216) = 216

read(3, 0xbf9b4dec, 32)                 = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN, revents=POLLIN}], 1, -1) = 1

read(3, "\34\364\10\230\r\1`\2(\0\0\0\266\370*\1\0M\217\277\0\0\0@\331q\24\10\360x\37\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\t\230\r\1`\2\r\1`\2#s\201\2\7\4\313\3\371\0\32\0\0\0\1\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\n\230\2537`\2\2537`\2\0\0\0\0\1\0\1\0\367\0\30\0\0\0\0\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\26\317\v\230\r\1`\2\r\1`\2\36\3\340\1\7\4\313\3\371\0\32\0\0\0\1\2x\364O\10", 32) = 32

read(3, "\23\3\f\230\2547`\2\2547`\2\0\364O\10@\331\34\10(\367\10\10@N\217\277\2547`\2", 32) = 32

read(3, "\23\3\r\230\2557`\2\2557`\2\0\364O\10@\331\34\10(\367\10\10@N\217\277\2557`\2", 32) = 32

read(3, "\23\3\16\230\2537`\2\2537`\2\0\364O\10@\331\34\10(\367\10\10@N\217\277\2537`\2", 32) = 32

read(3, "\1 \17\230\t\0\0\0#\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\t\0\0\0\33r\24\10\34y\37\10@N\217\277", 32) = 32

read(3, "g\0\0\0\1\0\0\0\1\0\0\0J\0`\2\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0K\0`\2"..., 36) = 36

gettimeofday({1200409426, 399283}, NULL) = 0

access("/usr/share/sounds/gtk-events/toggled.wav", F_OK) = 0

futex(0x83ff10c, FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PRIVATE, 1, 2147483647, 0x83fd3cc, 0) = 1

futex(0x83fd3cc, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1200409426, 399785}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1200409426, 401334}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1200409426, 401434}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1200409426, 401529}, NULL) = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

time(NULL)                              = 1200409426

gettimeofday({1200409426, 401798}, NULL) = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1200409426

gettimeofday({1200409426, 401996}, NULL) = 0

fcntl64(7, F_SETLK, {type=F_UNLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=0}) = 0

close(7)                                = 0

munmap(0xb7efe000, 4096)                = 0

futex(0x43597a3c, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

futex(0x440bc0a4, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 2147483647) = 0

write(2, "\n======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE ===="..., 34

======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE =====

) = 34

write(2, "[0] kadu [0x81383d0]\n", 21[0] kadu [0x81383d0]

)  = 21

write(2, "[1] [0x843e9f8]\n", 16[1] [0x843e9f8]

)       = 16

write(2, "======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======"..., 33======= END OF BACKTRACE  ======

) = 33

open("/home/garwol/.kadu/kadu.backtrace.2008.01.15.16.03.46", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0666) = 18

fstat64(18, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7efe000

write(18, "======= BEGIN OF BACKTRACE ====="..., 103) = 103

write(18, "static modules:\n", 16)      = 16

write(18, "loaded modules:\n> account_manage"..., 170) = 170

write(18, "Qt compile time version: 3.3.8\nQ"..., 148) = 148

close(18)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7efe000, 4096)                = 0

time(NULL)                              = 1200409426

gettimeofday({1200409426, 403389}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2679, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2679, ...}) = 0

open("/home/garwol/.kadu/kadu.conf.xml.backup.2008.01.15.16.03.46.tmp", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 18

fstat64(18, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

fstat64(18, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7efe000

write(18, "<Kadu last_save_time=\"wto sty 15"..., 111) = 111

close(18)                               = 0

munmap(0xb7efe000, 4096)                = 0

rename("/home/garwol/.kadu/kadu.conf.xml.backup.2008.01.15.16.03.46.tmp", "/home/garwol/.kadu/kadu.conf.xml.backup.2008.01.15.16.03.46") = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [ABRT], NULL, 8) = 0

tgkill(5735, 5735, SIGABRT)             = 0

--- SIGABRT (Aborted) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGABRT +++

```

----------

## joi_

najlepiej wywal wszystkie pakiety kadu i zainstaluj od nowa

jak nadal będzie się wywalać, skompiluj z debugiem (USE=debug), uruchom z konsoli i jak się wywali idź z logiem na kadu.net/forum

----------

## Yatmai

@joi_ myślisz, że znalazł bug'a ?  :Smile: 

----------

## c2p

Miałem to samo co @garwol. Na -rc1 jeszcze się to nie zdarzyło.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

u mnie to samo, , jadę na ~86, próbowałem rekompilować

btw, dpkg zainstalował mi deba z kadu.net/debian i bład ten sam...

----------

## garwol

kadu jak padalo tak dalej pada, a zeby tego bylo malo to dzisiaj stwierdzilem ze przy padach gubi wiadomosci :/

moze problem nie tkwi w kadu tylko w jakis biblitekach? moze qt albo co?

----------

## tytanick

ja mam podobny problem, ale mi nie gubi wiadomosci

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

zdycha tak samo, jak wcześniejsza wersja  :Neutral: 

To poprawili błędy...

----------

## Belliash

a co z -rc3?

----------

## White Eagle

Panowie. Jeśli coś wam nie działa, wysypuje się, to piszcie o tym na forum kadu. Jeśli nie zgłosicie tego tam, to devowie nie będą o tym wiedzieć i nadal będziecie sobie tutaj narzekać, jakie to beznadziejne poprawki robią, jaki program beznadziejny, gdyż wam nie działa.

Ja osobiście nie mam problemów i wszystko jest stabilne, ale nie używam gentoo.

W dodatku joi już napisał, co możecie zrobić, aby pomóc naprawić te błędy.

Dlatego bardzo proszę o instalację najnowszej wersji ze źródeł i sprawdzenie czy nadal się wysypuje. Jeśli tak proszę skompilować z --enable-debug i napisać na forum kadu, kiedy się to dzieje i załączyć debuga.

Pozdrawiam

----------

